# Mt Amanzi contact



## argags (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried emailing Marlene Swart. My messages keep bouncing back undeliverable.
Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## vckempson (Jun 14, 2011)

I see no one has chimed in.  A month or two ago I was e-mailing Marlene back and forth about deeding my week back to MA.  While I don't know where she is I have another lead for you.  She directed me to Danie Schutte at investad@mweb.co.za to take care of the deedback, which has been completed.  Maybe Danie can tell you if Marlene is around or who might be her replacement if she left.  Good Luck!  

Please note it's Danie, not  Daniel.


----------

